# Archers & Anglers



## w00d (Sep 7, 2007)

I just read on AT that Archers & Anglers is going to close up shop next month. Is this true? If so, I'll be sorry to see them go. I've bought quite a few accessories from there. First Cast & Blast, now Archers & Anglers.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Sad, but true. The economy has killed another quality bow and bait store.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Tough way to make a living with all the Big Box stores AND the internet sales.

Sorry to hear that:bloos:


----------



## BONE11M (Mar 2, 2007)

If true this is sad i learned a lot from ric best wishes to him in the future.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

w00d said:


> I just read on AT that Archers & Anglers is going to close up shop next month. Is this true? If so, I'll be sorry to see them go. I've bought quite a few accessories from there. First Cast & Blast, now Archers & Anglers.


 Does someone know this for a fact about Archers and Anglers and if so, how much longer are they going to be open? Thanks


----------



## BONE11M (Mar 2, 2007)

Falk said:


> Does someone know this for a fact about Archers and Anglers and if so, how much longer are they going to be open? Thanks


Its true i talked to ric the other night he told me he is closing at the end of oct or maybe a little later.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would always ride my bike there to get stuff for my bow. It was a great place and made things a lot easier because it was so close. Will He still be doing taxidermy? It sad that money is going to the snobs at gander mountain than to the small shops that need it. Half the time Im at gander mountain they dont even have any bait in the tanks.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I ask where this shop is located?


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

retiredsailor said:


> Can I ask where this shop is located?


On benstein road in wolverine lake mi 48390 right next to a party store


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Not the new baltimore Anglers and Archers. Archers and Anglers


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

That is too bad. I just seen that guys truck dropping off kids at school the other day and I decided to give him a try because he must be local.
Anyone try the shop in Holly?


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Whew, thought it was the shop in Lexington Heights....Sorry to hear it is closing, another store hits the dust. Opening a Harbor Freights store next to Gander Mountain here soon. Under renovation now.


----------

